# Swimming teacher



## sarahjb (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi, I'm a Swimming teacher/qualified lifeguard, I have been teaching swimming for 23 years now to both children and adults. I have just moved to Hong Kong a few weeks ago (based in Wan Chai) and am now looking for work as a swimming teacher. Can anyone give me some advice as to where I should look. I have been teaching swimming at an international school for the last 3 years as well as doing private 1:1 lessons for both toddlers and adults. Thanks sarah.


----------



## Andy Robertson (Jul 19, 2011)

I would suggest contacting the international schools here. Or the private clubs that cater to expats, such as the Hong Kong Cricket Club, Kowloon Cricket Club, Hong Kong Football Club, The United Services Recreation Club etc


----------

